# Chromed vs. Machined Wheels



## TXoutlaw (Oct 24, 2005)

I am looking at some wheels for my '05 XE and needs some opinions on chromed vs. machined wheels. Any benifits of one vs. the other. The machined are cheaper, but what about maintenance? Also any opinions on tire combinations chrome/blackwall, machined/white letter, vise versa... 

I stopped by discount tire last night, and it sounds like MB wheels are revamping some of their line to fit our truck. The sales guy was aware of fitment problems and he knows that the Predator has been revamped to fit our truck.

Thanks ya'll


----------



## hawaiibrew (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know which would be "better".

But I do know that over time Chrome starts "pitting".

I had big chrome wheels on my old chevy....after 5 years the chrome started wearing...and these were some expensive wheels.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I have had both chrome and machined wheels. I usually had problems with the chrome rusting after a period of time. Usually the chrome wheels are heavier as well.

I like the softer look of the polished alloy wheels over the 
hasher shine of the chrome. I also like that if you get a scratch on the alloy wheels they can be polished out with-
out to much trouble.

The alloy wheels are a little harder to keep shiney unless
you get them painted. The painted alloy wheels on my wife's Solara get scratched almost every time I take it to the tire shop.

It is mostly a matter of your personal preference as to which you choose. They both have their good points and their bad ones.

OkieScot


----------



## MRDGO (Dec 1, 2005)

In my opinion, I would go with machined. I had chrome wheels on my last superduty and they were beginning to pit and chip and they were only two years old. I even took them off for the winter just because I heard that could happen. I know I won't be buying anymore chrome wheels for a truck.


----------



## Wyldcat89 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have MB Motoring Razor machined wheels on my rig and after originally regretting not getting chrome, I have since changed my mind and am VERY happy with my purchase. I take the truck in the mountains and offroad occasionally and would absolutely be horrified if my chrome rims got scratched or if I would have to remove them for winter. The machined rims look great, hold up great, and like someone mentioned above, if there's a scratch you can buff it out. NICE!!


----------

